# Bonzi Wells 2006 Playoffs Average: 23.2 Points and 12 Rebounds



## Ballscientist (Nov 11, 2002)

I am waiting for JVG to solve the problems now.

Jazz Benches: 33 pts, Rockets: 0 pts

Deadline to JVG: Rockets will need to trade Head and Howard by 10pm tonight.


----------



## Block (Apr 22, 2007)

It was a bad night. We don't have a strong bench but the chemistry is brilliant right now. Take care of it in the off season if it's a big deal.


----------



## kisstherim (Jul 15, 2004)

Can we ban BS here? This guy is getting increasing annoying


----------



## sherwin (Mar 21, 2005)

kisstherim said:


> Can we ban BS here? This guy is getting increasing annoying


take it as entertainment. he's a silly guy, i find it funny sometimes


----------



## Hakeem (Aug 12, 2004)

He's right. Bonzi would be a tremendous help. Like in that stretch in the third and fourth where we were stuck on 52 points for about 8 minutes. We're getting bullied by Matt Harpring. Bonzi wouldn't take that.


----------



## OneBadLT123 (Oct 4, 2005)

Our bench has been a non factor over the last month or so. I dont know what happened to Juwan's shot, and Luther has done absolutly nothing. I don't expect Dike to score much, but the other guys need to step up. That and our shooting has been atrocious...


----------



## LeroyJames (Aug 22, 2004)

BS is correct, Bonzi would've been a big advantage coming off the bench. Rocket's weak bench, that JVG was too stubborn to develope, might cost them the series!


----------



## OneBadLT123 (Oct 4, 2005)

An active Bonzi (one who was active all year) would have been very handy this series, just like Leroy said


----------



## Krimzon (Feb 26, 2007)

Bonzi could have been a very good player coming off the bench. To late now. The Rockets have to work with what they have.


----------



## Dean the Master (Feb 19, 2006)

kisstherim said:


> Can we ban BS here? This guy is getting increasing annoying


No can do. He is not violating any rules. He has his freedom of speech and opinions.


But yeah, I hope Bonzi could be as good as last season.


----------



## Pimped Out (May 4, 2005)

bonzi would not have had the same success against those strong jazz guards/forwards. the spurs guards couldnt handle bonzi.

it would still be nice to have him though.


----------



## TJ Ford (Dec 16, 2006)

I wasn't following Rockets very tightly, so I have a stupid question. Why has Bonzi not played that much in the season and the playoffs? Why does the coach not allow him to play? He was very good last season.


----------



## OneBadLT123 (Oct 4, 2005)

TJ Ford said:


> I wasn't following Rockets very tightly, so I have a stupid question. Why has Bonzi not played that much in the season and the playoffs? Why does the coach not allow him to play? He was very good last season.


JVG and him were clashing heads, and there was a lot of behind the scenes stuff going on that most people didnt know about. Then all of a sudden he felt he was not part of the team and decided not to participate in team activities.


----------

